# Looking for panel door cutters



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a teens panel door cutter set but not entirely happy with the profile the set is the large ogee. The issue is the ogee profile on the rails is not deep enough, I would prefer a cutter with slightly more depth, also the panel is not level with the door but extends 5mm forward.

Have been looking but can't find an alternative to trend.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gareth,

If you want your raised panel to be level with the rails, you need to back cut the panel. There are many raised panel bits that come with a back cutter. You could also do it yourself as a separate cut. 

Regarding the depth you are not happy with. You will need to adjust the height of the bit to cut the full ogee profile on the rails. If you are talking about having the profile cut further into the rail, the only way I can think of to do that is to remove the existing bearing or relpace it with a smaller one.

Do a google on "raised panel router bit" and you will see.

Here are some on the Rockler site: Raised Panel Router Bits â€“ Rockler â€“ Cove, Bevel, Ogee, Freud Quadra-Cut, Back Cutters

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more way, use 1/2" (12mm) thick lumber for the panel,than you can use the bit you have, it's hard to rework the rail bit, you will need to get a new bit set for that..

========


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

Many thanks, would you know if these are available in the UK? I con only find trend cutters. We seem to have less choice than other countries


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe Rutlands has something.
Search results for "raised panel " from Rutlands.co.uk


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Gareth,
Rutlands, C.M.T. Freud, Axcaliber, to name a few, look in Axminster tool catalogue, if you don't have one ring, 0800 371822 for the best tool catalogue anywhere.


----------

